# echo befehl in java programmieren



## baeumchen (5. Feb 2004)

hi, ich habe ein kleines prob..
wir fangen in der schule gerade mit java an (2. stunde) und wir sollen den echo befehl in java programmieren.. und das bis morgen.. ich habe mir schon einige seiten angeschaut, um vielleicht irgendwo was zu finden.. das war eher erfolglos und dann wollt ich doch mal die möglichkeit nutzen, leute zu fragen (nerven *G*) die davon schon ahnung haben, also wäre ich euch sehr verbunden, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet 
danke im voraus
ceeya baeumchen


----------



## Campino (5. Feb 2004)

Also:

```
public void echo(String text){//String Text sorgt für einen Parameter(Variable vom Typ String name=text) 
system.out.println(text);
}
```
gibt den Parameter als Schrift in der Eingabeaufforderung aus

Hier noch als Programm:


```
class Versuch{
public static void main(String args[]){
echo(args[0])
}

public void echo(String text){ 
system.out.println(text);
}

}
```

Ich bin mir bei groß- und klein-schreibung nich sicher
Aufgeruffen wird die Sache dann mit:
java Versuch text

Ausgeben sollte sie dann: 
text

eventuell abändern, is vielleicht zu proffesionell für zweite Stunde


----------



## Roar (5. Feb 2004)

@bäumchen:
willst du nur den text ausgeben? oder willst du eine richtige client echo anwendung die den echo befehl an den server shickt? wenn ja, dann wirst du im javabuch fündig ( www.javabuch.de )


----------



## Campino (6. Feb 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @bäumchen:
> willst du nur den text ausgeben? oder willst du eine richtige client echo anwendung die den echo befehl an den server shickt? wenn ja, dann wirst du im javabuch fündig ( www.javabuch.de )


Ich glaube nicht dass das gemeint ist, schließlich schreibt sie, dass es erst zweite Unterrichtsstunde ist, da programmieren die doch noch nicht mit Sockets und so...

Unter echo kann ich mir ansonsten nur ein return vorstellen:

```
public String echo2(String text){
return(text);
}
```
Dass könnte aber etwas sinnlos sein...


----------



## el_barto (6. Feb 2004)

Campino hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... schließlich schreibt *sie*, ...


hoffentlich hast du da recht, sonst könnte jemand sauer sein :lol:


----------



## Campino (6. Feb 2004)

el_barto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Campino hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sollte ich "es" schreiben(*das* baeumchen)? Der Nick hört sich halt so an...


----------



## Guest (6. Feb 2004)

*sie* (lisa) ist nicht sauer *G*
also erstmal bedanke ich mich ganz herzlich bei euch vor eure riesen hilfe...
ein kleiner jubelschrei von mir, ich habs eigenständig versucht und habs dann fast richtig hinbekommen, bin im mom net daheim, wenn ich wieder daheim bin, post ich es mal
also danke... läuft wirklich gut hier  8)


----------



## baeumchen (6. Feb 2004)

ok, sry  :? , hab vergessen, meinen namen zu posten, also der vorherige post stammt von mir --> baeumchen  :lol:


----------



## Campino (7. Feb 2004)

baeumchen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *sie* (lisa) ist nicht sauer *G*



Na also ich hatte doch recht...
Poste mal die richtige Lösung


----------

